

Google's data navy - rglovejoy
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/07/googles-search-goes-out-to-sea/

======
mixmax
_Perhaps even more intriguing to some, Google has theorized about powering
these ocean data centers with energy gained just from water splashing against
the side of the barges._

This would probably just exactly generate enough power to run a few fans - in
high wind that is.

~~~
ars
Yah, I also though that part was pretty unrealistic.

------
phaedrus
I can see Google filing all these patents on wacky ideas that they never
intend to build, just so Microsoft goes nuts saying "me too! me too!" and
wastes money trying to implement what it thinks Google is doing.

